# Another effing new 325xiT owner (long)



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Hello all,

After a long and arduous journey that brought me from LA back to DC and condemned me to the unmitigated nightmare from hell (driving a '94 Buick LeSabre) for 10 months, I took delivery of a new 2002 325xiT last Friday. I ordered the car at Tischer BMW on November 13 and it arrived at the VPC via the Maersk Wind on Dec 18 and was at Tischer on December 22.

The car's specs:
Orient Blue/Black Leatherette
5 Speed
SP, CWP, Bi-Xenon, Power Seats, OBC

After putting on 500 miles this week (can't wait to get to 1200) I'm getting pretty set in some of my impressions.

(Comparatively) Major Gripes:
Steering too light. The feel and feedback is adequate, but there isn't enough weighting. Before ordering, I flogged an '01 xiT for an hour. I wasn't real happy with the steering feel (don't know which of the old-new new-new, etc versions it was), but my understanding was that it was going to be revised for the '02 model year. It does feel different from what remember, and better too, but it's not what I would like it to be.

Too much roll. Compared to the Buick, this thing corners as flat as standing water, but the Buick is just plain soul stealing evil. I don't know what the RWD T is like w/ or w/o the sport package, but I'm sure that the increased ride height doesn't make it better on the xi. <g> Looking around, it doesn't look there are any sway bars for the xi. I may have to consider the H&R coil over option at some point.

Clutch. I'm having a lot of trouble with the clutch and its engagement points, especially on the 1-2 shift. It almost feels like the engagement points are different depending on what gear you're coming from and what gear you're going into, but I don't think that's it. I think it might have something to do with the style that I'm driving with during the break in.

Minor Gripes:
Brake Dust. Do I have to say any more?

Turn signals. They blink too quickly for my taste. I keep thinking that a bulb has gone out. I suspect that I'll get used to it soon enough. Also, they don't auto cancel as quickly as I would like.

Rear center headrest. When the rear armrest is up, the headrest blocks a small portion of the rear view mirror. I wish the headrest was removable so the armrest could be up and not have that part of the mirror blocked. Oh well, I guess that my back seat passengers will have to live with it down.

Power Windows. The switch location. I didn't like them on the console in the Q45 I had before the, ugh, Buick, and I don't like them on the console here. At least they have the one touch up and down though.

Sport Package. Only the wheels. The seats are excellent and the steering wheel is nicer than the four spoke, but the 17" type 73 wheels make me cringe at the thought of trying to keep them clean. I'm also not wild about the way that they look. I suspect that they will wind up being my winter wheels and in the spring I'll get something else along with more aggressive rubber.

Likes:
Dynamics (other than roll). I haven't really pushed the car at all yet (at least my wife hasn't shown any of the signs <g>), but I like what I'm feeling so far. Whether it's over bumps in the road or being thrown around a turn going kind of quick, the car feels like it's all cut from a single piece of granite. It's a little on the soft side, but tolerable&#8230;especially if this winds up becoming my wife's car.

Xenon. Wow. I really like the xenon implementation here. Having xenon high beams is pretty cool. The light pattern falling the area covered by the low beams stays the same&#8230;there's just light up top too. It seems like the high beams don't illuminate any further down the road than the halogen high beams do, but the more even and uniform coverage from the xenons is clearly superior. The low beams are vastly better than any other car I've had with halogens.

Power Windows. I love the one touch up and down. Almost makes having the switches on the console a non-issue for me. <g>

Exhaust. I'm actually kind of surprised, but I keep finding myself grinning when I hear the exhaust note&#8230;and that's under part throttle and only up to 4500.

Sport Package. The reason I popped for the Sport Package was for the seats. The '01 xiT I drove had the PP but not SP. I kept thinking to myself, "If only there was more side bolstering." The three spoke wheel is nice too, but I really dig the seats.

Heated Seats. mmm&#8230;warm&#8230;good&#8230;ahhh.

Leatherette. It looks good and it feels nice (we'll see if I have to revisit that "feels nice" comment in July). It doesn't smell like leather, but I don't need to spend over $1,000 for a smell.

Stereo. No HK here. I'm not sure that this should be in the Like category, because I'm mostly indifferent to it. The last couple weeks waiting to get the car I started worrying about whether I had made a mistake by not getting the HK. By the time I got home from the dealer, I was happy that I saved my money. I have no idea how much better the HK might be, but I know that the standard stereo is good enough for me, and with my hearing I probably wouldn't be able to appreciate the HK anyway. Now I just need to order that phatbox.

I'm sure that I'll have more to say later&#8230;I've gone on long enough

Clyde

Not a sig, but here are some pics:


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Wow. All I can say is "beautiful" - I haven't yet seen an xiT in a dark color, but yours looks fantastic.

A few comments:

I drove an '01 and personally found the '02 steering much better. I have no complaints with my car's steering. It seems to feel good all-around for me, whereas the '01 was just WAY too light (felt like I was driving a MUCH larger car.. gah)

As far as the roll, I would like it to be less, but it's still pretty good. The car isn't much less fun to drive for me. It just.. grips the road. If you find a good solution for that, let me know!

The sport rims + Brake dust .. to be completely honest, I just used some Eagle One A2Z on them, and wash my car (and rims). It did a really good job (of course, I'm not waiting months between washings either)

Also, you know.. maybe your turn signals *are* messed up, I dunno, but mine seem very "normal" - not at all fast. Is this somethign that can be adjusted? I mean, older cars used relays, do the new ones also?

Either way, enjoy your car, it looks awesome!

- Cowboy (proud owner of a 2002 BMW 325xiT, with 1205 miles on it)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats on the new purchase...you'll acquire the 'sweet spot' in the clutch from 1st to 2nd..took me about 500 miles to find it and do it smoothly.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Response from xiT owner*

Agree with you on brake dust (who wouldn't), infact after 120 miles mine almost looks like Alan F's picture from a couple of weeks ago. I do however like the look of the style 73 wheels at least w/ Grey Green. Rear seat head rest does block view, so again agreed. HS, ette, PW also agree w/ you.

I do notice some body roll but coming from an Accord and expecting a little because of the all wheel drive (height,etc.) I am not displeased but getting what I expected.

Step for me (wife influence) so no comment on clutch. HK in my opinion worth it, only thing missing is "stealthy" bass. This might be addressed later (or wait for Kaz to come up w/ good remedy).

My only extra minor gripe is trying to fine tune seat location. I get it set and am comfortable on highway then keep readjusting when in traffic or doing some more active manuevering.

My $.02


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Break in done let r rip*

Cowboy

That was a quick 1,200. I'm trying all the long ways myself so I can get there ASAP.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Not really THAT quick - I picked up the car 12/12 - it took a full 3 weeks for me to hit 1200.

If I was TRYING I'm sure I could have done it in a week (or just one REALLY LONG day).

Of course, with the holidays, I actually did less travelling - 5 days off from work and a close-by family - I *saved* miles.

I guess it would have taken me 2 weeks, had I been working 

- Cowboy


----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

Beautiful car.....
I have to agree about the headrest. Although I have found that raising my seat a bit gives a good line of sight over all three head rests.

The exhaust is sounds best when you start up the car next to a wall. It really growls at you. I'm ready to run i think is what I hear....


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Great car, clyde.
I'll probably order something like yours when my 325i gets it 

Meanwhile, how do you operate your rear window wiper ?
And some picks of the back of the car, pls ? 

TIA, rost12


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

I like the rear wiper - while driving forward it is in intermittent mode, but when in reverse goes to normal constant mode. Like the front wipers do. (Turn it on by pushing the wiper stalk forward, like for hibeams on the other side)

It's lots of little "common sense" things like this that make me love this car!










http://www.rj3.net/bmw/photos.html

- Cowboy


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks Cowboy 

And I've got another Q for ya.
On this pic, just above the central ashtray there's a row of buttons. Left and Right ones are Heated seat, then from the left there are DSC and a HK switches. What does the remaining one(central one) do? Hill descent control ?


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Yep.

BTW, you can check out the 2002 325xiT users' manual in PDF form here (if you're bored):

http://publish.bmwusa.com/OwnManual/download_pdf.asp?file=2002-3ser.touring.pdf


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rost12, the way that Cowboy described the rear wiper operation is how it was described to me...haven't had a chance to use it yet. Also, you're supposed to be able to set the interval time as well.

Some updates...with 625 on the clock now, the 1-2 change has gotten a lot smoother and feels much better. I checked the tire pressures this afternoon and found them to be 31F/33R. Upped them to 37F/41R (closer to BMW's suggested settings) and I like the change. Steering feels a *little* sharper, but I still haven't pushed it all so who knows? The third headrest isn't bothering me as much now. The e-brake is set too far aft for my taste (I'm thinking in terms of snow covered parking lot fun). I wish that the steering wheel buttons for track/station were in the location for the telephone buttons.

Did my first "mod" today...got the Maryland "Agricultural" tags for the car. No pics yet, but the orange/red color is much nicer than the plain MD tags.

I'm really loving this car.

Some pics of the rear for rost12

Clyde


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks a lot guys, you've made me soo happy    

325iT - here I come! In a couple of years 
Hmm...maybe BMWNA will start offering 330iT by then


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

clyde325xiT said:


> *
> Too much roll. Compared to the Buick, this thing corners as flat as standing water, but the Buick is just plain soul stealing evil. I don't know what the RWD T is like w/ or w/o the sport package, but I'm sure that the increased ride height doesn't make it better on the xi. <g> Looking around, it doesn't look there are any sway bars for the xi. I may have to consider the H&R coil over option at some point.
> *


Before you go hog wild on coil overs, if you are trying to eliminate body roll, then do the sway bar upgrade first.

I don't know if Racing Dynamics or UUC makes iT sways yet, but do them before touching the springs&shocks. They are an excellent upgrade that will remove the body roll with little sacrifice in ride quality.

- JP


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*brilliant color and about your feedback.....*

clyde-

freakin' brilliant pictures of the car. i don't need to take pictures, i can just point people to your pictures.

i, too, would be in the market for swaybars, but i really don't feel the need to tune the shocks/springs. it's not that bad! what are you comparing the bodyroll to?

i would like the engine to spool through the revs a bit faster, but all in all, after running the car around this morning and finally getting DSC to activate, i find it to be a phenomenal car.

am awaiting dinan's CAI and stage 2 clutch and lighter flywheel. evidently there are "issues" with both being tested actively right now.

cheers,
coky


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*postscript: long clutch travel? clutchstop helps a ton.*

not the UUCmotorwerks one (although, it works fine in my M coupe).

ron stygar's clutchstop works really, really well in the e46. it allows for the ignition lock (depressing the clutch for startup) to function just fine, but eliminates about 2-3 inches of clutch travel.

makes shifting so much more effortless and double clutching far easier.

FWIW.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

So, the 2002 325xiT doesn't come with anti-sway bars?

If that's the case, and someone can point me to some good ones (and give me an idea of how much tough it is to install them), that would be great!

Honestly, the body roll is better than anything I've ever had before, but if it can come down a bit and not cost me an arm and a leg, that'd be fantastic!

- Cowboy


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Replacing the sways would be my first choice...it would directly address my concern (as well as be a lot cheaper and easier than coilovers) but it doesn't appear that anyone makes them for the xi models. Maybe I'm wrong; I haven't looked all that hard yet.

Cowboy, there are sway bars under your car right now...they just aren't stiff enough for me  

blackdawg, the car I just got out of was a '94 Buick LeWallowMobileSabre (but, of course, being a Buick, "It's all good"  ). Just about anything will seem to corner flat in comparison. What I'm comparing it too, though, is the S2000 and C5 Corvettes that I've wrung out over the past year. (How I got from looking at those to buying a station wagon is beyond me  ) It's an unfair comparison to be sure. And like I said originally, the gripe is just comparatively major...which should read "It's not a big deal, but if I could change it a little, this is what I would do."

Clyde


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Response from xiT owner*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Agree with you on brake dust (who wouldn't), infact after 120 miles mine almost looks like Alan F's picture from a couple of weeks ago.*


You guys from PA are just a little too obsessed with my wheels 

I gotta tell you that since I took that pic months ago, I haven't let them get that dirty since . . . I just can't handle the harassment


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Clyde - congrats on the new car, it looks great in the pictures.

The nice thing about the Touring is they are pretty rare especially compared to the i & Ci.


----------

